# My first Rambone



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

A friend asked me to make one of Joerg Sprave´s Rambone design, I only modified the forks, to accomodate OTT and TTF style. I made it with 18 mm plywood, CNC cut, finished with linseed oil and wax.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Great job my friend! It was begging for a TTF mod. Cool changes you made!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great idea to change in ott/ttf forks. Very good job


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Great job. Congratulations!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wave: Esa recua no es canija!!!! , excelente trabajo y mucha diversión :king:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks a very good job!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tag said:


> Great job


Thanks Tag!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Great job my friend! It was begging for a TTF mod. Cool changes you made!


Thanks Tremo! I taught some one else has already done this mod!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

noemarc said:


> Great idea to change in ott/ttf forks. Very good job


Thanks Noemarc, I like to have both choices available!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice !


 B)


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> Great job. Congratulations!!


Thanks!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :wave: Esa recua no es canija!!!! , excelente trabajo y mucha diversión :king:


Thanks Alf!! gracias por el cumplido! La recua ya está con su nuevo dueño, lista para echar muchos tiros!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

grappo73 said:


> Looks a very good job!!!


Thanks Grappo!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

BAT said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Great job my friend! It was begging for a TTF mod. Cool changes you made!
> ...


I'm not sure about this. Probably it was made already. But have to say your presented version is clean and looks "as designed". Cheers my friend


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment Tremo!! 

That fork design is the one that I´m using in my last slingshots because last year I decided to change from OTT to TTF style, but wanted the option of having the 2 styles. So I only adapted this fork design to the Rambone design.

Cheers!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

¡Ecolecuá!


----------



## FixItDuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Bat that looks good.
Do you have the templet for the plywood.
I don't have CNC equipment but I have a saw


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi slingshooters!!

Let me share some pictures of another rambone that another friend asked me to cut, here you can see the hidden wood pins I used to aling the pieces and make a stronger union:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

FixItDuck said:


> Bat that looks good.
> Do you have the templet for the plywood.
> I don't have CNC equipment but I have a saw


Hi FixitDuck!

You can google Rambone Template, I found the one I used here:

http://simple-shot.com/content/build-your-own-rambone.pdf

You just print it in normal size, cut it and use it.

Cheers and sorry for the delayed answer!!


----------

